# Tesla Early Access Program (BETA TEAP)



## Tmo6 (Jul 3, 2018)

Were you invited to participate in the Tesla early access program?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think this thread is exactly what Tesla doesn’t want, but hey — let’s see what happens


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

No, but I might have begged just a little when I was in for service (B pillar rattle) yesterday. 

Didn't seem to help.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

First rule of fight club...


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

jrzapata said:


> First rule of fight club...


At this point I'm willing to fight someone for v9


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

I had a 45minute software update applied today. Can't get to the car yet to check, but could this be v9 or is there another minor update doing the rounds too? I never had an early adoption invite.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Jules said:


> I had a 45minute software update applied today. Can't get to the car yet to check, but could this be v9 or is there another minor update doing the rounds too? I never had an early adoption invite.


Did you have 36.2 already installed?


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Not sure I had an update a few weeks ago. My app says 36.2, but I haven't physically been to the car since today's update, not sure if it updates versioning in the app over the air?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Once your car is done updating, your app will show the new version even if you don’t go to your car. If you started the update earlier today, you probably just installed 36.2.


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## DNAPoPo (Aug 17, 2018)

I just got 36.2 today, I was so excited to see update pending, hopefully v9 comes soon.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I received a [very surprising and unexpected!] email invite from Tesla on Oct 2 at 1am, and despite being on vacation was quick to sign up when I got up at 8:50am. I assumed it was because I emailed them about auto wiper stuttering last week and received a response the same morning.
However...this morning my coworker (who just got his model 3 a few weeks ago) also mentioned he got the invite and signed up. So now I'm assuming the invite went out to most people.

Sadly my car was unplugged for six days and probably asleep and not updating, so no updates past 36.2 on 9/21, but we will see.
I really didn't think much of it till I just now read Elon's tweet response to @TrevP that it was expanded by 1000 people.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047966158836514816
I find if very hard to believe that both myself and my coworker were randomly selected for such a small group.
I suspect many more were invited, an they really only signed up the first 1000 responses, certainly before me.
But we will see...
So, who else received the invite and when?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I received a [very surprising and unexpected!] email invite from Tesla on Oct 2 at 1am, and despite being on vacation was quick to sign up when I got up at 8:50am. I assumed it was because I emailed them about auto wiper stuttering last week and received a response the same morning.
> However...this morning my coworker (who just got his model 3 a few weeks ago) also mentioned he got the invite and signed up. So now I'm assuming the invite went out to most people.
> 
> Sadly my car was unplugged for six days and probably asleep and not updating, so no updates past 36.2 on 9/21, but we will see.
> ...


No invite here and I've done bug reports in the car and via email...


----------



## Peter emmons (Oct 5, 2018)

Would love to be added to the early access plan


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017 (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree with @JWardell. I suspect they sent a few thousand invites and accepted the first 1000 for now.

What I'm curious about. If you are in the early access program, when they start testing FSD features, will they only push that software to people that purchased it? Or will people that paid for EAP be given the test versions of FSD features up until they're released widespread?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> Or will people that paid for EAP be given the test versions of FSD features up until they're released widespread?


I'm almost certain that they would not be given any FSD features to test.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

Have any early access people not gotten track mode yet?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

John A Bailey said:


> Have any early access people not gotten track mode yet?


Are they shipping performance 3s to all folks in early access? I will keep a lookout for Tesla Santa to show up in my driveway!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

In the interest of clarifying the confusion of the early access program, and while I have the slight chance to stay in a grey area for a bit, let me share my experience, which just changed today...

I received an invitation back on Oct 2 along with many many others. I was on vacation and only had my cell screen and saw the email when I woke up at 6am so just clicked the button to accept without even noticing the fine print. I've mentioned this before.
Since then I had no other communication, and wondered like many others what update path my car was on. If any, I felt like I was on the late access program, often getting the same updates as everyone else but later...at one point I went two months without an update!
That all changed last night when I got an email from the early access program, with details on the software update version and release notes. A few hours later, a new update was ready to install.
I haven't installed it yet as my wife has the car today.
I removed my car from TeslaFi firmware update reporting and I will withhold my comments in the forum about software versions, at least until they go widely public. You may know me well enough to know that is tough! But they (probably) finally gave me something, and it's up to me to give back. I'll say there's nothing in there we haven't all known about for a while. Hopefully these comments are fair to all, but I hated not knowing what was going on and I know many others who signed up agree. You will get a clear email when it is your turn.
With the smattering of different versions on TeslaFi in the past week and this, it seems that Tesla is finally now starting to make use of this program, and hopefully we all benefit with the expanded testing from Tesla nerds to polish things a bit more before they go out to everyone.


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

Anybody who is in Tesla Early Access Program got it? I got enrolled in it on Oct 2nd, still waiting.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JWardell said:


> In the interest of clarifying the confusion of the early access program, and while I have the slight chance to stay in a grey area for a bit, let me share my experience, which just changed today...
> 
> I received an invitation back on Oct 2 along with many many others. I was on vacation and only had my cell screen and saw the email when I woke up at 6am so just clicked the button to accept without even noticing the fine print. I've mentioned this before.
> Since then I had no other communication, and wondered like many others what update path my car was on. If any, I felt like I was on the late access program, often getting the same updates as everyone else but later...at one point I went two months without an update!
> ...


Thanks for that explanation.

So is the purpose to push out software versions to users in a true Beta fashion, before they are deployed to the larger group as a whole?

Also, what's the purpose of disabling TeslaFi? Is it simply that they don't want TeslaFi reporting sofware updates that aren't available to the general public? Or is it that they are more worried about someone outside of the company and the program finding out what is actually in them?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Also, what's the purpose of disabling TeslaFi? Is it simply that they don't want TeslaFi reporting sofware updates that aren't available to the general public? Or is it that they are more worried about someone outside of the company and the program finding out what is actually in them?


I've assumed they want to keep the program as covert as possible. I'm attaching a picture of the email invite we got last Spring. We did not join. I thought several things about the email were strange (never used our name, referred only to improving model S, came from a teslamotors, not Tesla, email address.) I actually contacted Tesla via phone and stopped into my service center to find out if this was legit, and no one could confirm it. So we passed. And I didn't want to give up Teslafi anyway.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes - if you opt in and agree to be Early Access, you agree to not discuss the software nor use Teslafi or other data collection tools.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

First rule of Fight Club...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Thanks for that explanation.
> 
> So is the purpose to push out software versions to users in a true Beta fashion, before they are deployed to the larger group as a whole?
> 
> Also, what's the purpose of disabling TeslaFi? Is it simply that they don't want TeslaFi reporting sofware updates that aren't available to the general public? Or is it that they are more worried about someone outside of the company and the program finding out what is actually in them?


I seriously doubt that Tesla worries about other companies' finding out what's in their software through Teslafi -- after all, anyone at that other company could simply buy a Tesla and have far more extensive access than through Teslafi.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bernard said:


> I seriously doubt that Tesla worries about other companies' finding out what's in their software through Teslafi -- after all, anyone at that other company could simply buy a Tesla and have far more extensive access than through Teslafi.


I'm guessing you are right and several people are tearing down Tesla's every day. However, should Tesla decide they like our forum and want to hang out here and watch for feedback, we need to make sure the forum, all of us as users, and the agreements we are agreeing to by accepting EA are being held in high regard. If you are in the EA program please don't share details or screen shots. If you aren't in the EA program please don't coerce or ask information from the fellow forum members. Let's keep it clean so if Tesla wants to come hang out here or watch our forums looking for feedback on what is working and what the complaints are and what our requested features are they don't find other activity that would go against their rules.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I received a [very surprising and unexpected!] email invite from Tesla on Oct 2 at 1am, and despite being on vacation was quick to sign up when I got up at 8:50am. I assumed it was because I emailed them about auto wiper stuttering last week and received a response the same morning.
> However...this morning my coworker (who just got his model 3 a few weeks ago) also mentioned he got the invite and signed up. So now I'm assuming the invite went out to most people.
> 
> Sadly my car was unplugged for six days and probably asleep and not updating, so no updates past 36.2 on 9/21, but we will see.
> ...


I did get the invite in early October as well; I accepted it and got confirmation of my enrollment in the program.
The rules of the program are specific and rather constrictive (for good reasons, I think, but a discussion of these reasons would violate the rules ;-), so beyond that I cannot say much.
It's clear, though, that the program is, as advertised, aimed at beta testing specific features -- it has no impact whatsoever on when one gets a regular firmware update.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> I'm guessing you are right and several people are tearing down Tesla's every day. However, should Tesla decide they like our forum and want to hang out here and watch for feedback, we need to make sure the forum, all of us as users, and the agreements we are agreeing to by accepting EA are being held in high regard. If you are in the EA program please don't share details or screen shots. If you aren't in the EA program please don't coerce or ask information from the fellow forum members. Let's keep it clean so if Tesla wants to come hang out here or watch our forums looking for feedback on what is working and what the complaints are and what our requested features are they don't find other activity that would go against their rules.


Totally agree. (And I can think of many reasons why Tesla would not want early-access-program members' cars on Teslafi and similar websites. I just don't think one of them is fear of discovery of technical secrets by the competition ;-)


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

scadaguru said:


> Anybody who is in Tesla Early Access Program got it? I got enrolled in it on Oct 2nd, still waiting.


same here Oct 2 also....I haven't heard anything since the October update


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Bernard said:


> I seriously doubt that Tesla worries about other companies' finding out what's in their software through Teslafi -- after all, anyone at that other company could simply buy a Tesla and have far more extensive access than through Teslafi.


Wasn't really what I was getting at.



Bernard said:


> Totally agree. (And I can think of many reasons why Tesla would not want early-access-program members' cars on Teslafi and similar websites. I just don't think one of them is fear of discovery of technical secrets by the competition ;-)


I guess I'm not that familiar with what is available and how it all works. I'm not trying to find out secrets from any EA members. Just trying to understand what about TeslaFi would want Tesla to preclude EA users from it. Is it simply so that the number and timing of beta software versions are rolled out? Help me understand. Thanks.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Wasn't really what I was getting at.
> 
> I guess I'm not that familiar with what is available and how it all works. I'm not trying to find out secrets from any EA members. Just trying to understand what about TeslaFi would want Tesla to preclude EA users from it. Is it simply so that the number and timing of beta software versions are rolled out? Help me understand. Thanks.


I think the confusion comes from the idea propagated online that early access program members get new firmware ahead of the other owners in order to "test" it. Even online forums like Teslarati and Electrek often retell that misinterpretation. That's just not the case: early access program members are treated just like any other owner when it comes to getting new firmware. What they do get now and then is some ad hoc firmware designed to test a few specific features that may, or may not, eventually become "new features" in a regular firmware.

It's not new for a company to have the public confuse its software development and testing program and its software release program; and in fact the companies themselves have to be careful not to mix the two.
When Windows still had releases with version numbers, Microsoft had two completely different lines of command and different development groups to manage the beta releases of Windows and the next official release of Windows, and the beta releases were kept under tight wraps, I suspect for many of the same reasons Tesla has restrictive rules: to prevent undue excitement about something that may or may not be coming (just because a feature is in beta testing does not mean it will be in the next firmware released) and to avoid having people think the next wide-release firmware is somehow "late" just because Teslafi shows that some firmware with beta features was installed in a car a few days or weeks ago (or because some owners in the early access program disregard Tesla's conditions and post snapshots of the features they were testing).

By not revealing when beta features are sent out for testing to some cars (much less which features), Tesla keeps control of their progress narrative through official statements (and tweets ;-) by company execs.

At least that's my take on this -- Tesla has thought this through carefully and probably has a long list of other reasons.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Two notes: 
Careful what you wish for. I won't be specific, but it seems to me that this is forked from an early winter software release and recent features are now gone and old bugs are back. Such is the nature of beta testing! We are supposed to concentrate observations on one new feature (which again, you all already knew about months ago) [I love this stuff, I used to beg developers to let me beta test stuff when I was young and would inundate them with bugs, quirks, and corner cases...it eventually got me a summer internship at TI]

As for the discussion of why they don't want it posted to Teslafi etc, I just take the simplest explanation: whenever a new version goes up there, they are probably inundated with support requests for updates to a version they have seen there or discussed somewhere.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

Versions don’t preclude them from turning on features for Early Access folk


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

JWardell said:


> In the interest of clarifying the confusion of the early access program, and while I have the slight chance to stay in a grey area for a bit, let me share my experience, which just changed today...
> 
> I received an invitation back on Oct 2 along with many many others. I was on vacation and only had my cell screen and saw the email when I woke up at 6am so just clicked the button to accept without even noticing the fine print. I've mentioned this before.
> Since then I had no other communication, and wondered like many others what update path my car was on. If any, I felt like I was on the late access program, often getting the same updates as everyone else but later...at one point I went two months without an update!
> ...


So, how do we sign up... for a chance to be selected?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ChristianZ said:


> So, how do we sign up... for a chance to be selected?


There is no sign up. Tesla chose/chooses based on some unknown rules. Some selections went out mid-late 2018. This past week was the first we've heard some Early Access / Trial versions were ever sent out. The cars/drivers chosen and involved should be providing feedback to Tesla and we will all benefit from it in some future wide release.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone else testing 5.2 get kicked up to 5.3? I was disappointed to have to stop testing the cool stuff and trade it for...sentry mode. Meh. Oh well, easy come easy go.


----------



## Tmo6 (Jul 3, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> Anyone else testing 5.2 get kicked up to 5.3? I was disappointed to have to stop testing the cool stuff and trade it for...sentry mode. Meh. Oh well, easy come easy go.


Total bummer, man


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Anyone else testing 5.2 get kicked up to 5.3? I was disappointed to have to stop testing the cool stuff and trade it for...sentry mode. Meh. Oh well, easy come easy go.


So none of the new features are available in 5.3?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Okay, I'm ready for my Mar 1-announced Early Access invitation ...


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

I have never been a fan of Early access/beta programs. unless I had a spare Car I would probably avoid it. but that s just me.
early access for me...translates to headaches and Cool guy points. I don't like headaches and I quit being cool a long time ago. 
Edit. I was never cool 
For those of you who do it, have fun, I appreciate you testing it for the rest of us.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

So far the beta items have been very stable and have just been getting the goods early. I wish it was more beta. I would like to see early adopters or more important experienced users of features be rewarded. For example the more successfully experience with autopilot grants longer time between nags, etc. As soon as the new computers go live you can bet development and feature enhancements will fade or die on the 2.5 computers. 

I am glad it is only "cool guy points" since the referral program is dead. I love the shill free forums now.


----------



## ehendrix23 (Jan 30, 2019)

Figured to just ask here, anyone who had purchased FSD and is now supposed to get invite to early access received an invite yet?


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

ehendrix23 said:


> Figured to just ask here, anyone who had purchased FSD and is now supposed to get invite to early access received an invite yet?


Not yet.


----------



## Chan B (Aug 31, 2017)

ehendrix23 said:


> Figured to just ask here, anyone who had purchased FSD and is now supposed to get invite to early access received an invite yet?


Nothing.. Here. Then again there hasn't been many Early Releases. Weird that updates are so fragmented or is it just me.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Lately, it has been strange....

We were seeing updates pretty consistently last year.... Haven't seen a wide rollout of anything with thee exception of 50.6.... 5.4 started going wide, but got shutdown...

But, it appears that Tesla is pushing allot of new features out quickly causing issues with the cars...

I am back of the pack with 50.6 which means when I get 7.11, I'll be seeing Sentry/Dog/Geofence Mirrors / 5% Peak Power / Increase miles from 310 to 325 / Faster Charging / Key Fob Summon / Blind Spot Warning / Teslacam side camera recording.... That's allot of software upgrade all in one shot...

The question is, will I jump right to 7.11 or move to 5.4 first or to 5.11 first and have to wait for 7.11 or even a higher release.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Artdept said:


> I have never been a fan of Early access/beta programs. unless I had a spare Car I would probably avoid it. but that s just me.
> early access for me...translates to headaches and Cool guy points. I don't like headaches and I quit being cool a long time ago.
> Edit. I was never cool
> For those of you who do it, have fun, I appreciate you testing it for the rest of us.


I don't want it to be a cool guy, but I am feeling spurned by the extra $3k spent (for nothing) on FSD/EAP last April, and if this is the only consolation prize, I will damn well accept it. I'm still saddled with nearly 2-month old 2018.50.6 at the moment, so the spurning sensation is growing.


----------



## NeilPharmD (Nov 10, 2017)

ehendrix23 said:


> Figured to just ask here, anyone who had purchased FSD and is now supposed to get invite to early access received an invite yet?


No email yet from Tesla regarding Easy Access Program. I'm also still on 50.6 since end of January, but no regrets. Just hope all glitches are worked out before a more "polished" version is pushed out.


----------



## ehendrix23 (Jan 30, 2019)

I've reached out to customer service without any response so far. Going to keep pushing this with them as that is what was mentioned FSD owners would get.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've received a bunch of PMs with the same question, so to calm any others...
Most of us that received early access firmware have not received any further updates for ~30 days, still don't have sentry mode etc.
Hopefully that changes soon after tonight's announcements.


----------



## ehendrix23 (Jan 30, 2019)

JWardell said:


> I've received a bunch of PMs with the same question, so to calm any others...
> Most of us that received early access firmware have not received any further updates for ~30 days, still don't have sentry mode etc.
> Hopefully that changes soon after tonight's announcements.


My question is more related for those that had bought FSD before and are now supposed to be invited to Early Access Program. Tesla stated we would be invited to this.

Bit interesting though that certain people currently on early access already do not yet have latest update. One would think they would already be on the next update. Makes one wonder then what the program does.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ehendrix23 said:


> My question is more related for those that had bought FSD before and are now supposed to be invited to Early Access Program. Tesla stated we would be invited to this.
> 
> Bit interesting though that certain people currently on early access already do not yet have latest update. One would think they would already be on the next update. Makes one wonder then what the program does.


As far as I know, the program is not to get every update early, it is to test to new features.


----------



## ehendrix23 (Jan 30, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> As far as I know, the program is not to get every update early, it is to test to new features.


But one would think that those in the program would have received updates to test new features then like Sentry Mode, auto-fold for mirrors based on location, by now potential advanced summon or so.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ehendrix23 said:


> But one would think that those in the program would have received updates to test new features then like Sentry Mode, auto-fold for mirrors based on location, by now potential advanced summon or so.


Yes.

And those people would also be prohibited from discussing those new features on websites such as this one.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ehendrix23 said:


> My question is more related for those that had bought FSD before and are now supposed to be invited to Early Access Program. Tesla stated we would be invited to this.
> 
> Bit interesting though that certain people currently on early access already do not yet have latest update. One would think they would already be on the next update. Makes one wonder then what the program does.


I've seen a few discuss that misconception but that's not how the early access program works (not that they've made it obvious, but that's the Tesla way).

When you are chosen or sign up for early access, you are put in as bucket.
A small percentage of folks in that early access bucket are (randomly? logically?) picked to test a beta version of firmware and directed to test and give feedback on a particular feature or two.
It is not at all a program that always pushes you latest updates before the masses that I think many of us thought it would be. 
Of course, Tesla can and will change how it does things.
Personally I wish they just had a switch in the UI that said "Yay I'll gladly test the latest buggy stuff" or "Only give me well-tested super reliable software"
I guess, in some ways, there are a number of beta features in the UI that you do have to enable indivudually. But of course we all race to turn them on as soon as we can!


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

It is nothing to get excited about. Many got invited for free. And many of those have never received an early access build.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> 2019.9 also includes the LR RWD range improvement that I have been missing until now. Not quite 325, but I'll take what I can get!
> View attachment 23592


Teslafi will get you thrown out of early access.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Jason F said:


> Teslafi will get you thrown out of early access.


I haven't heard of anyone in early access using Teslafi who got the boot. Lots of the cars running BETA firmware repeatedly coming up in Teslafi are employee cars.

Reminds me of Tesla telling people a few years back who were using superchargers for daily charging to stop or else. Nothing happened to them.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dogwhistle said:


> We'll see. I'm more attached to TeslaFi than EAP, so come what may.


Or just uncheck the box that reports your fw version. 
This should keep Tesla happy, while you still get 99% of the teslafi benefits, no?


----------



## kuster (Mar 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> Or just uncheck the box that reports your fw version.
> This should keep Tesla happy, while you still get 99% of the teslafi benefits, no?
> View attachment 23599


That 1% is the most desired feature. If most people turn that off then forums like this will die and we will not be here having this discussion


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kuster said:


> That 1% is the most desired feature. If most people turn that off then forums like this will die and we will not be here having this discussion


@MelindaV is not suggesting that everybody do that - just those who are in Tesla's Beta test program so they don't get in trouble.


----------



## kuster (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> @MelindaV is not suggesting that everybody do that - just those who are in Tesla's Beta test program so they don't get in trouble.


Is early access same as Beta Tester?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

kuster said:


> That 1% is the most desired feature. If most people turn that off then forums like this will die and we will not be here having this discussion


I don't think us discussing the secret-not-yet-released fw is what is keeping this site running. It was around long before we started to watch for new fw releases, for that matter, before there were any cars with fw to be tracked.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

dcdttu said:


> Check your email - that's where EAP notes are sent rather than your car's screen.


TEAP (Tesla Early Access Program), please! Let's not have folks confusing it with Enhanced Autopilot (EAP).


----------



## dcdttu (Aug 5, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> TEAP (Tesla Early Access Program), please! Let's not have folks confusing it with Enhanced Autopilot (EAP).


I mean, Enhanced Autopilot should really just be EA, right?  Yea, there's EAP and EAP, PUP and PUP. I figured that, within the context of this thread, EAP would be easily understood.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

dcdttu said:


> I mean, Enhanced Autopilot should really just be EA, right?  Yea, there's EAP and EAP, PUP and PUP. I figured that, within the context of this thread, EAP would be easily understood.


Nah. By default, I thought you were referring to changes to Autopilot. *shakes fist at sky and curses acronyms*


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

atod said:


> hmmm..how do you know this is a beta release ?


If you are in the early access program, you get notified ahead of time. Otherwise, there is no way to know. BUT: the setup should be that only early access program members get beta firmwares, none of them is on Teslafi or other online systems that can query their car (this is part of the agreement with Tesla to be in the early access program), and so nobody else sees these firmware releases and thus nobody has to ask whether or not a release is a beta release.
In other words, that you have to ask is all the fault of early access program members who violate their agreeement with Tesla by being members of Teslafi or otherwise advertising that they got a beta firmware...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> I haven't heard of anyone in early access using Teslafi who got the boot. Lots of the cars running BETA firmware repeatedly coming up in Teslafi are employee cars.
> 
> Reminds me of Tesla telling people a few years back who were using superchargers for daily charging to stop or else. Nothing happened to them.


You still agreed not to be on Teslafi as a condition of participation in the Early Access Program. That others are reneging on their agreement is no excuse.
If that violation becomes too egregious, I assume Tesla will have to take action.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bernard said:


> If you are in the early access program, you get notified ahead of time. Otherwise, there is no way to know. BUT: the setup should be that only early access program members get beta firmwares, none of them is on Teslafi or other online systems that can query their car (this is part of the agreement with Tesla to be in the early access program), and so nobody else sees these firmware releases and thus nobody has to ask whether or not a release is a beta release.
> In other words, that you have to ask is all the fault of early access program members who violate their agreeement with Tesla by being members of Teslafi or otherwise advertising that they got a beta firmware...


While this is generally true, it's also people that are _not_ in early access might get the firmware. 
Remember a year or more ago, early founders and friends of Tesla would regularly get early releases. This might have been a benefit without this agreement, and maybe they are included in some of these. Then their is our canary in Nevada that seems to be first to get everything, with versions that have nothing to do with early access. I would say employees too but I'm willing to bet they are the ones who truly are careful about sharing stuff, because they have an actual job to lose.

Tesla is a spectacular company in that unlike so many other corporations they are actually reasonable. They don't have a history of throwing the book at people that caused them no harm. But they DO appreciate owners helping other owners. That may include just touching that grey line to at least clear up confusion about things they shall not speak of.
...and they probably know full well those that have this positively amazing capability are showing every friend, family member, and coworker their humanness self-driving car, any opportunity they can get. It's better than any marketing. I may or may not have taken some videos last month that never were shared, just because it is such a freaking amazing event to document for your own memories!


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Bernard said:


> You still agreed not to be on Teslafi as a condition of participation in the Early Access Program. That others are reneging on their agreement is no excuse.
> If that violation becomes too egregious, I assume Tesla will have to take action.


I get what you are saying. But even Elon doesn't play by the rules, and he has way more at stake than EAP access. Go ask the SEC. 😀


----------



## Vladimír Michálek (Sep 24, 2017)

My perception of Tesla's tolerance of 3rd party apps in TEAP is that Tesla has accepted that these apps represent some real world usage that should be tested with the new firmware. The 3rd party software can potentially influence the car in a way that's detrimental to user experience (like keeping the car awake causing battery drain). Blocking it from TEAP would go against the primary reason of TEAP existence.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Vladimír Michálek said:


> My perception of Tesla's tolerance of 3rd party apps in TEAP is that Tesla has accepted that these apps represent some real world usage that should be tested with the new firmware. The 3rd party software can potentially influence the car in a way that's detrimental to user experience (like keeping the car awake causing battery drain). Blocking it from TEAP would go against the primary reason of TEAP existence.


Sorry, but that does not make sense. Each time Tesla sends a beta firmware to early access program members, it starts by sending an email that strongly reiterates the conditions that we cannot disclose any information about said beta firmware (not just which new features are being tested, but not even its existence) and that we cannot be on Teslafi or any similar setup and that asks us to drop out of the program if we cannot abide by these conditions, providing a convenient link to do so and giving us a fair amount of time (in my case it has been around 12h each time) to make a decision before they push the firmware.
Why would they remind us every single time of these conditions, emphasizing in particular the need to refrain from participating in third-party apps, if they had "accepted that these apps represent some real world usage that should be tested with the new firmware" ?
I think you are stating your own view that these third-party apps may provide useful information about beta firmwares to Tesla -- and I can see how one might make an argument for that. But surely the real judge of this is Tesla itself, and their view is not yours at all -- they are quite definite about it: early access program members MAY NOT use them....


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> While this is generally true, it's also people that are _not_ in early access might get the firmware.
> Remember a year or more ago, early founders and friends of Tesla would regularly get early releases. This might have been a benefit without this agreement, and maybe they are included in some of these. Then their is our canary in Nevada that seems to be first to get everything, with versions that have nothing to do with early access. I would say employees too but I'm willing to bet they are the ones who truly are careful about sharing stuff, because they have an actual job to lose.
> 
> Tesla is a spectacular company in that unlike so many other corporations they are actually reasonable. They don't have a history of throwing the book at people that caused them no harm. But they DO appreciate owners helping other owners. That may include just touching that grey line to at least clear up confusion about things they shall not speak of.
> ...and they probably know full well those that have this positively amazing capability are showing every friend, family member, and coworker their humanness self-driving car, any opportunity they can get. It's better than any marketing. I may or may not have taken some videos last month that never were shared, just because it is such a freaking amazing event to document for your own memories!


Agreed. (Although I do not know whether early founders and "friends of Elon" were or were not bound by similar conditions. The Nevada "canary" is something of a mystery ;-)
But, yes, Tesla is tolerant and wants to keep all Tesla owners happy, not just with their cars (aren't we all?), but also with the company, so it's unlikely to be nasty about it. In particular, it's unlikely to interpret the conditions in the broadest way (since that would mean that any early access program member who acknowledges being one or reveals the conditions of the program, could be terminated).
However, their insistence that members not be part of Teslafi and other setups that access the cars has been strong from the very beginning. So I think all of us in the program owe them at least this much courtesy ;-)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

@Bernard , Aren't you also prohibited from acknowledging that you are an early access member?


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> @Bernard , Aren't you also prohibited from acknowledging that you are an early access member?


Correct. But see JWardell's note earlier (I believe he is also a member): there is so much discussion of that program, especially since Tesla offered membership in it as partial compensation for having prepaid FSD prior ro February 19, that simply clarifying the existence of the program and its rules (which were published many times) is (i) hard to resist ;-) and (ii) probably of some help to many.
How to participate in this forum while a member of the early access program is proving trickier than I had expected, but then again Tesla has not requested program members to stop participating in members' forums.
So I would argue that acknowledging membership in the program and stressing its terms is a minor transgression, as against being on Teslafi or posting screenshots and videos -- but then, of course, I am biassed ;-)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Correct. But see JWardell's note earlier (I believe he is also a member): there is so much discussion of that program, especially since Tesla offered membership in it as partial compensation for having prepaid FSD prior ro February 19, that simply clarifying the existence of the program and its rules (which were published many times) is (i) hard to resist ;-) and (ii) probably of some help to many.
> How to participate in this forum while a member of the early access program is proving trickier than I had expected, but then again Tesla has not requested program members to stop participating in members' forums.
> So I would argue that acknowledging membership in the program and stressing its terms is a minor transgression, as against being on Teslafi or posting screenshots and videos -- but then, of course, I am biassed ;-)


Just seems a bit pot/kettle to me.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Tesla offered membership in it as partial compensation for having prepaid FSD prior ro February 19


While they said they would, has anyone actually been added to Early Access based on that?


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Just seems a bit pot/kettle to me.


not saying it ain't -- guilty as charged ;-)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> While they said they would, has anyone actually been added to Early Access based on that?


was Early Access (BETA) being offered or Priority Access (as was in the last round of referral awards)?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> was Early Access (BETA) being offered or Priority Access (as was in the last round of referral awards)?


Won't know for sure until Tesla gets around to actually offering the option as promised. <tapping foot...>


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> was Early Access (BETA) being offered or Priority Access (as was in the last round of referral awards)?





RichEV said:


> Won't know for sure until Tesla gets around to actually offering the option as promised. <tapping foot...>


We do know



> Customers who previously purchased Full Self-Driving will receive an invitation to Tesla's Early Access Program (EAP). EAP members are invited to experience and provide feedback on new features and functionality before they are rolled out to other customers.


from the post here.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Anyone hearing anything on this yet? Us with EAP+FSD early should get Early Access program invites at the end of this month I thought?


----------



## ehendrix23 (Jan 30, 2019)

PaulT said:


> Anyone hearing anything on this yet? Us with EAP+FSD early should get Early Access program invites at the end of this month I thought?


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I like how everyone gets spun up when someone posts about a feature in Beta EAP software. And then Elon retweets someone who posted a video online using EAP Beta to remote summon their car. They don’t seem too concerned about these “leaks”!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

ehendrix23 said:


> Where did you hear that?


Tesla.com/blog
If someone had bought FSD prior to the 3/1 discounted price offer, this is their thank you for early support.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

link to mentioned blog post 
https://www.tesla.com/blog/upgrading-autopilot-and-full-self-driving-capability

and full quote:


tesla blog said:


> ...Customers who previously purchased Full Self-Driving will receive an invitation to Tesla's Early Access Program (EAP). EAP members are invited to experience and provide feedback on new features and functionality before they are rolled out to other customers.


there is no timeline given, and those who were invited last fall will caution others in expecting this to begin immediately. Many of those with 2018 Fall invitations to the early access program just began getting BETA releases this last month.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Can I start a petition to have this thread renamed "Tesla Early Acces Program" to encourage folks to refer to it as TEAP so we don't have to have conversations about folk's experiences with EAP _and_ EAP?  (Edit: Thank you for the title change!)

I guess we need to have a chat with Tesla's communications team too as they're perpetuating this clash of acronyms/initialisms.

Otherwise, I gotta say I guess it's a good thing Tesla discontinued EAP (or did they? ).



MelindaV said:


> link to mentioned blog post
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/upgrading-autopilot-and-full-self-driving-capability
> 
> and full quote:
> ...


I must say that that "previously" in Tesla's blog post is a little ambiguous. Technically, I initiated the post-delivery purchase of FSD at $3K previous to this blog post going up. I gotta wonder how they're handling the cutoff and if everyone who jumped on the pre-delivery price (after the reduction on the post-delivery price) will get a refund. FSDgate continues…


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Much ado about nothing then. I'll just enjoy the scraps we do get.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

Still no news. I was getting anxious, so emailed support. Response below:

Thank you for your patience and for following up in regards to the Early Access Program. You will be contacted via email in the future regarding upcoming EAP initiatives, however, there is no timeline expectation at this time due to changing programs.
Best Regards,

Early Access Support


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Patience is the key. Tesla must have several thousands members in the TEAP program, fitting different testing needs (such as winter driving, which cannot easily be tested where I live in Hawaii).
The last beta I got for testing was not a firmware release, but a feature in the app, and I suspect I was picked precisely because I live in Hawaii, where this feature (roadside assistance) is inapplicable (no Tesla service center on the island, all done through rangers) -- am saying that because I got 5-6 (invisible) updates all in a row over a week and each crashed partway through, until finally the last version correctly indicated that this feature was not available where I lived ;-)

I am not sure why Tesla cast membership in their early access program as a reward or lure -- I enjoy participating, but mostly because I feel I can help, in some minimal way, Tesla by giving them detailed reports. It's certainly making no difference otherwise in my driving experience and it's not changing the number of firmware upgrades I am getting in any significant way. (Plus, it's clear that membership in the program does not equal early firmware upgrades during a wide-release push.) The point here is that Tesla must have known it would have enough volunteers no matter what -- plenty of enthusiasts who want the company to thrive -- so it certainly did not need to draw anyone in by describing membership as a bonus...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bernard said:


> (Plus, it's clear that membership in the program does not equal early firmware upgrades during a wide-release push.) The point here is that Tesla must have known it would have enough volunteers no matter what -- plenty of enthusiasts who want the company to thrive -- so it certainly did not need to draw anyone in by describing membership as a bonus...


in contrast, the Referral reward from the last round offered Priority Access to FW (not BETA TEAP), was to be a bonus to get you FW ahead of the pack.

Since earning that reward, 
I got 50.6 toward the end of its rollout
I got 5.15 toward the end of its rollout
I did get 8.2 as one of the first few on Teslafi (which this release never did go out as a mass rollout)
8.3 installed toward the middle of it's rollout
8.5 installed days after most others had already installed it
12.1.1 and 12.1.2 were both late on the 2nd day of their mass rollouts

so have had one (2019.8.2) install that I would say could be categorized as 'priority access', and it by far has been the most buggy of any FW install i've had (hence the quick change to 8.3, and very few others getting 8.2).


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

So you would classify that as priority access to new bugs?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MacInfoSys said:


> So you would classify that as priority access to new bugs?


exactly! although, I found it really interesting to uncover (which really didn't take much effort!) bugs and be able to report them early on. I'd like to think my NUMEROUS reports is what led to 8.2s short life.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Some more hope porn for us:








Interpret it how you will.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

I would rather performance gets unlocked at this point...being one of first online reservation holders got us a model 3 a couple weeks early. Purchasing FSD with the car cost us $3k more than the promotion they offered everyone earlier this year. 

I think the difference between our AWD and the PAWD(without brakes, wheels, suspension, spoiler, etc.) is around that same cost as our extra we paid for FSD now...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

PaulT said:


> I would rather performance gets unlocked at this point...being one of first online reservation holders got us a model 3 a couple weeks early. Purchasing FSD with the car cost us $3k more than the promotion they offered everyone earlier this year.
> 
> I think the difference between our AWD and the PAWD(without brakes, wheels, suspension, spoiler, etc.) is around that same cost as our extra we paid for FSD now...


Straight-line performance maybe, but AWD does not get track mode. I would gladly pay for that as a separate upgrade, to unlock tons of fun in my RWD


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm still bummed by this. Thought those of us that bought FSD from the early days would get to test out that Advanced Summon or whatever it is called now. But really looks like they rolled back on this. Elon even said he would rectify it in the tweet, then went on to say we will get "priority" again... bleh, I've had that set since it was available, and I am defiantly behind most people I follow online by weeks. Care always on WIFI at home.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

thredge said:


> I'm still bummed by this. Thought those of us that bought FSD from the early days would get to test out that Advanced Summon or whatever it is called now. But really looks like they rolled back on this. Elon even said he would rectify it in the tweet, then went on to say we will get "priority" again... bleh, I've had that set since it was available, and I am defiantly behind most people I follow online by weeks. Care always on WIFI at home.


I am bummed too. We were one of first in line to put money down for model 3, bought FSD up front, and my co-worker who bought a model 3 this year, spent $3k less for FSD, gets updates before us...


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

PaulT said:


> I am bummed too. We were one of first in line to put money down for model 3, bought FSD up front, and my co-worker who bought a model 3 this year, spent $3k less for FSD, gets updates before us...


if it makes you feel any better oftentimes it is not the case that the early access program has the newest features. yes, early access is testing enhanced summon but we've not gotten an update in well over a month or so. there have been several updates and features during this time that we don't have yet. so while you get to test new features you may be missing out on some as well for quite some time. early access definitely has its pluses and minuses.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I have had a FSD model 3 since last fall with no invite. My wife bought one last month and today received her invite. Like PaulT I am bummed. My wife feels it is because I post on this forum or that they are wanting more female feedback. It doesn’t make me feel batter that it’s not as great as one would expect. It’s had to buy the computer upgrade promise when Tesla can’t even keep a low cost promise.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

FSD and referral owners are constantly complaining about not getting into early access, but I don't think they know what they are asking for.
Currently it really is buggy beta software with specific tasks to test, and for the 3rd time this year is behind on many other publicly released features.

Tesla really needs two have to separate programs, one that is beta testing that is truly opt-in and qualified for people with the knowledge and ability to beta test and find corner cases (and a track record of feedback), and a new early access which simply guarantees public release firmware on the first day, a week or two before it rolls out to the masses. That's what most people really want.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> FSD and referral owners are constantly complaining about not getting into early access, but I don't think they know what they are asking for.
> Currently it really is buggy beta software with specific tasks to test, and for the 3rd time this year is behind on many other publicly released features.
> 
> Tesla really needs to have to separate programs, one that is beta testing that is truly opt-in and qualified for people with the knowledge and ability to beta test and find corner cases (and a track record of feedback), and a new early access which simply guarantees public release firmware on the first day, a week or two before it rolls out to the masses. That's what most people really want.


Very well said. TBH I'm about ready to pull the car I have in the program out. I'm waiting to see if there is any glimpse of a v10 EAP and if not I'm likely out, it isn't what most think it can or should be. That car is behind the on the other features already released to the public.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

They should hire you in the PR dept., JWardwell.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

JWardell said:


> FSD and referral owners are constantly complaining about not getting into early access, but I don't think they know what they are asking for.
> Currently it really is buggy beta software with specific tasks to test, and for the 3rd time this year is behind on many other publicly released features.
> 
> Tesla really needs two have to separate programs, one that is beta testing that is truly opt-in and qualified for people with the knowledge and ability to beta test and find corner cases (and a track record of feedback), and a new early access which simply guarantees public release firmware on the first day, a week or two before it rolls out to the masses. That's what most people really want.


Spot on!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> FSD and referral owners are constantly complaining about not getting into early access, but I don't think they know what they are asking for.


some of those (specifically referral program awards) are for 'priority' access, not beta program. so in theory, same as the button everyone has now. I can't recall how the original FSD language was worded, but the referral for sure was not promising to be in the beta program.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

JWardell said:


> FSD and referral owners are constantly complaining about not getting into early access, but I don't think they know what they are asking for.
> Currently it really is buggy beta software with specific tasks to test, and for the 3rd time this year is behind on many other publicly released features.
> 
> Tesla really needs two have two separate programs, one that is beta testing that is truly opt-in and qualified for people with the knowledge and ability to beta test and find corner cases (and a track record of feedback), and a new early access which simply guarantees public release firmware on the first day, a week or two before it rolls out to the masses. That's what most people really want.


Well stated. Totally agree. I know that I don't want to be a part of early access (for the reasons you state) and turned down an early offer to be a part of it. The thing that is a bit of a rub to some people is that Elon (and/or Tesla?) said that early purchasers (before March 2019) of FSD would be invited. Then later we've been told (I know this was Tesla, in an email) that we would get first release of new firmware updates. Neither seems to be true. How I wish Tesla could get their ducks in a row on communication and following through on what they say. I give them a lot of latitude in ironing out technical issues, but this should be the easy, low-hanging fruit for follow-thru.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Unlike others here, I want out of the EAP. I’m done Beta testing, and just want to get full-baked software with fully tested features. Now we’re stuck on a version that I have nothing more to add on after about he first 2 days, while the “normal track” is moving ahead with new, useful features. Anyone have any luck getting removed from the program? I’ve tried emailing Tesla like the letter says, nothing. I post publicly about it, and have stayed on TeslaFi, still can’t get kicked out. I guess I could try posting videos of my car not doing anything terribly useful, maybe that’ll work? Service Center is no help.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

FYI, a little birdie told me if you're in Early Access, and you don't want to lose Enhanced Summon, don't accept this update! Tesla is sending e-mails out (after you install the update), indicating the program has concluded. I wonder if this is only affecting owners on HW 2.5, since HW 3.0 owners are getting a new Early Access update.


----------



## awhiting (Nov 3, 2018)

Dammit, I wish I didn't accept this update.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Those of us in the Early Access Program and stuck on 2019.20.x for a while are receiving updates to 32.1 this evening, which sadly disables enhanced summon.
I'm going to see if I can hold off on installing the update for a few days.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Those of us in the Early Access Program and stuck on 2019.20.x for a while are receiving updates to 32.1 this evening, which sadly disables enhanced summon.
> I'm going to see if I can hold off on installing the update for a few days.


Because you're loving enhanced summon?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

The program has concluded?! The Smart Summon testing or all of TEAP (Tesla Early Access Program)? 2019.32.1 53f03e4 isn't a beta release right, so you're saying all of EAP is done? I'm so confused and have so many questions!

OK, even if just testing on Smart Summon is concluding, which I feel like its all TEAP, that means they're fairly comfortable with the progress and could be releasing the feature and v10 publicly soon.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

It's just the enhanced summons Early Access program that's concluding. Based on the recent Early Access release with the new visuals for HW 3.0 users only (so far), it's safe to assume Early Access still exists.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

raptor said:


> It's just the enhanced summons Early Access program that's concluding. Based on the recent Early Access release with the new visuals for HW 3.0 users only (so far), it's safe to assume Early Access still exists.


Interesting. Thanks for clearing that up. Although I have follow up questions...

Are you wondering if TEAP is ending for HW 2.5 vehicles or just the Smart Summon program for HW 2.5?

It sounds like HW 3 vehicles are not affected so their TEAP programs will continue, potentially with more Smart Summon testing.


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Those of us in the Early Access Program and stuck on 2019.20.x for a while are receiving updates to 32.1 this evening, which sadly disables enhanced summon.
> I'm going to see if I can hold off on installing the update for a few days.


But now we get to play Chess in the car!


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

raptor said:


> It's just the enhanced summons Early Access program that's concluding. Based on the recent Early Access release with the new visuals for HW 3.0 users only (so far), it's safe to assume Early Access still exists.


Are these the v10 visualizations you were referring to?

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-traffic-visuals-early-access-program/


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for clearing that up. Although I have follow up questions...
> 
> Are you wondering if TEAP is ending for HW 2.5 vehicles or just the Smart Summon program for HW 2.5?
> 
> It sounds like HW 3 vehicles are not affected so their TEAP programs will continue, potentially with more Smart Summon testing.


This edition is ending for 2.5 owners. Surely they will use TEAP in the future for other things. Not to purposely exclude 2.5 owners, but Good chance those new things will apply to HW 3 functionality since the future enhancements depend on having that (they don't need TEAP to beta test chess), but that is purely a guess.


----------



## Jobine (Sep 12, 2018)

If I have the HW2.5 and bought the FSD.
Are they supposed to upgrade my car to HW3.0 ?
They had announced that FSD buyers would have TEAP access.
Is this exact ?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jobine said:


> Are they supposed to upgrade my car to HW3.0 ?


Elon has said repeatedly that they would but they have not started the upgrades yet.



Jobine said:


> They had announced that FSD buyers would have TEAP access.
> Is this exact ?


I do not think anything has happened with this yet.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Elon has said repeatedly that they would but they have not started the upgrades yet.
> 
> I do not think anything has happened with this yet.


From what I have heard they have procedures for changing the computer out, but kept running into an issue purging air from the lines. Which has caused the computers to overheat, which isn't good.


----------



## NJTesla3 (Apr 17, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> From what I have heard they have procedures for changing the computer out, but kept running into an issue purging air from the lines. Which has caused the computers to overheat, which isn't good.


Elon said a few months ago (on Twitter) that HW3 retrofits should start in 4q 2019. Based on that we should expect retrofits soon, but I'm not holding my breath. I'd build in 6 to 12 extra months to convert back from "Elon Standard Time".


----------



## eagleco (Dec 10, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> From what I have heard they have procedures for changing the computer out, but kept running into an issue purging air from the lines. Which has caused the computers to overheat, which isn't good.


Interesting. Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

eagleco said:


> Interesting. Where'd you hear that?


One of our local techs was talking about it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Diamond.g said:


> From what I have heard they have procedures for changing the computer out, but kept running into an issue purging air from the lines. Which has caused the computers to overheat, which isn't good.


This ins't good to hear, but with everything being controlled by SW, you would think they could easily add an option for the techs to be able to run that circuit from the super bottle to force the air out.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> This ins't good to hear, but with everything being controlled by SW, you would think they could easily add an option for the techs to be able to run that circuit from the super bottle to force the air out.


I'm sure they'll come up with a solution but it might require a trip to the SC rather than a ranger.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I'm sure they'll come up with a solution but it might require a trip to the SC rather than a ranger.


Yeah the S/X will easily be done in field. I agree that we may have to go to SC for the 3 retrofit.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> Yeah the S/X will easily be done in field. I agree that we may have to go to SC for the 3 retrofit.


Difficult for those of us that bought FSD from the beginning (2018) and live 240 miles from the nearest SC.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Difficult for those of us that bought FSD from the beginning (2018) and live 240 miles from the nearest SC.


How would buying it in 2019 change the difficulty?

I agree the distance is a challenge.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> How would buying it in 2019 change the difficulty?
> 
> I agree the distance is a challenge.


I'm guessing he is alluding to the fact that most that have bought in 2019 (after mid March) already have the new HW and don't have to have an upgrade.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Difficult for those of us that bought FSD from the beginning (2018) and live 240 miles from the nearest SC.


Yeah. Not a good situation for Tesla to be in. Liquid cooling is great until you have to worry about air in the line.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> Yeah. Not a good situation for Tesla to be in. Liquid cooling is great until you have to worry about air in the line.


This shouldn't be a huge engineering challenge to solve. They brake lines and battery/motor cooling lines already have liquid in them and I would expect there would be a bleeder or another solution to purge air if you ever need/want to replace the fluids. I've bled brakes and coolant on my ICE cars in the past and its certainly not rocket science. More work for a field tech, sure, but I'm also curious as to whether this becomes a service center only solution.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Running the coolant loop to purge the lines should be easy to add the service menu in the software. That or there should be an option to just manually actuate the valves in the Superbottle and enable the pump.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I can't even get Tesla to replace my air filter. Maybe this time next year they will have stock and the expertise to swap out the computers. I am afraid that we will just get an email instead saying we really don't want it and having the old computer hardware is actually better.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I can't even get Tesla to replace my air filter. Maybe this time next year they will have stock and the expertise to swap out the computers. I am afraid that we will just get an email instead saying we really don't want it and having the old computer hardware is actually better.


They already used that line so they will need to come up with a different excuse. LOL. But actually they will just delay things. One thing that isn't clear is if it's going to cost them money to upgrade or if they will gain money. They have said they can't take all of the revenue on the FSD until they deliver. That should at least take the edge off upgrading the hardware. But they do need to deliver software as well since the revenue is tied to that. So if you're just running the old software on the new hardware it really doesn't make sense to upgrade people. Based on the performance of freeway autopilot when it was delivered I'm guessing they might deliver the city autopilot with less than optimal performance. It's not clear how much is going to change in the new version versus what we have now either. I don't think there is going to be anything from stopping them from shipping. We know the hardware works so its just a matter of how ambitious they are being and how good they want it before shipping. Perhaps manufacturing of the hardware could affect the timing but probably not. It will happen but is it 3 months or a year or more?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> I can't even get Tesla to replace my air filter. Maybe this time next year they will have stock and the expertise to swap out the computers. I am afraid that we will just get an email instead saying we really don't want it and having the old computer hardware is actually better.


I just got a text from my service on Friday with my replacement air filters. I've been waiting for these for a while. Maybe 2 months?


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Tesla is a rapidly growing company which can cause temporary part shortages. And air filters are sourced from third parties while they make their own computer chips...


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I think not having the new hardware eliminates us from the early access program, although it might be my attitude. My wife was invited on her new 3 but it's been a year for me and my invite has been lost in the mail.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there anyone who refused or knows of anyone who refused the update in order to keep smart summon?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> No. No typo.
> 
> I am a part of the EAP. I was promised to be a part of the EAP. However I'm not getting anything EAP. EAP hasn't happened yet. - In other words....I'm not getting anything Early. I'm getting updates late or not at all.
> 
> ...


I'm replying in an EAP thread since this isn't really about the current software.

My understanding is that the EAP doesn't give you the normal releases any earlier. I haven't read through all the posts in this thread for awhile, but I remember EAP members noting that they just get beta versions to test, then sometimes get stuck waiting longer for the normal releases.

When you say you are a part of the EAP, I am not sure if you are saying you got an email invite, accepted it, signed an NDA but have never been given a beta version for testing? Or are you referring to Elon saying that people who had purchased FSD before the fire sale in 2019 would be invited to the EAP? If it's the latter, that never happened on any widespread basis, if at all.

I understand wanting the latest version ASAP. I do not know the logic of who gets what when. But I do know that I've found lately that when I go to the software screen in the car to check for updates, that is (coincidentally?) when the software happens to be available sometimes. I've gotten about 1/3 of my updates that way in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> My understanding is that the EAP doesn't give you the normal releases any earlier. I haven't read through all the posts in this thread for awhile, but I remember EAP members noting that they just get beta versions to test, then sometimes get stuck waiting longer for the normal releases.


I agree. Plus, I can't see Tesla rolling out a widespread beta EAP test for the new TRAX enhancements!

For non-beta-EAP releases, it's just like every other release: sometimes you are at the front of the line, and sometimes at the end (and it always feels like you are at the end!)


----------

